# Red Sea's calcium test kit for freshwater?



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

I've used Red Sea's calcium test kit to find my Ca++ levels.These things seem not to work properly for fresh water.to use this test kit you have to add some drops of one reagent then add some from another reagent and you end with a starting colour and after that you add drops from the first one counting them until the colour changes.It doesn't work and if it did it would not be much of a use because 1 drop indicates 50ppm.You can't double the amount of water and divide by 2 because of the start/end colours.
Any test kits for freshwater available?How do you measure your Ca++?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Edward recommends the Hagan Nutrifin kit for testing Ca levels when using PPS. I use the Lamotte Ca test kit. Some LFS's around here sell the Hagan and Red Sea kits for $19.99. I only paid $24.99 for the Lamotte, not including shipping. I fugured it was worth the extra $5 for a Lamotte kit.

You can probably find better deals online for the Hagan Nutrifin Ca test kit if you do a bit of searching online.


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

I use hagen and double the water sample to make it test down to the 10ppm mark.


----------

